# hello to all



## silverfox (Mar 15, 2010)

hi ime new to this forum just saying hello.ime living in bolton and would like to get in touch with any breeders from my erea. ive silver fox and satin champagne also duch.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

I'm in Stretford so not that far from you. Just started breeding myself so going to be a few months before any available.

Breeding Chocolate and Champagne Rump white's, but would like a self colour to breed as well.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany


----------

